# Kate Walsh - neutral eye look?



## Teacakeanyone (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello, everyone! I didn't see any thread like this when I searched, so I thought I'd start a new topic and see if anyone has any ideas how to get Kate Walsh's (Dr. Addison Montgomery on the TV show, Grey's Anatomy) look for eye makeup? It always looks amazing, to my mind. I figured the wise readers of Specktra would have some great things to add! Thank you for any and all tips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kate Walsh:
http://gallery.k-walsh.com/displayim...lbum=442&pos=1


----------



## elib067 (Nov 5, 2008)

this isn't necessarily for her neutral eye makeup but i found this website which lists some products

Cinnamon Kitten: Inside the Makeup Case of...Kate Walsh


----------

